# Burj Khalifa + Studio or 1BR Rent Prices



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

I was just wondering if someone can help me gauge what a good price for a studio or 1br fully furnished at the Burj Khalifa runs? I'm seeing a very wide very range of 75k-160k on Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai

Based on this article... I'm assuming there is a lot of room for negotiations - especially with 1 check option? Yes/No? Over Half EMPTY!

A special report on property: Bricks and slaughter | The Economist


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

CDOMonkey said:


> I was just wondering if someone can help me gauge what a good price for a studio or 1br fully furnished at the Burj Khalifa runs? I'm seeing a very wide very range of 75k-160k on Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai
> 
> Based on this article... I'm assuming there is a lot of room for negotiations - especially with 1 check option? Yes/No? Over Half EMPTY!
> 
> A special report on property: Bricks and slaughter | The Economist


Thanks for the wonderful article man. Great read! To answer your question, from what I have heard the answer is yes, there is a lot of room for negotiating in Dubai. Landlords would rather get some funds rather than none. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Thanks for the wonderful article man. Great read! To answer your question, from what I have heard the answer is yes, there is a lot of room for negotiating in Dubai. Landlords would rather get some funds rather than none.
> 
> Good luck!


Agree with Nightshadow on this one. Obviously every landlord has his/her own financial situation. Some landlords will not budge on the asking price, others (Who may have no outstanding debt on the property) may just be happy to cover the service charges & keep the property occupied.

For example - Before I moved into my apartment, I also viewed next door (Different landlord) & both were the same price. Next door (Which is still vacant & has been since I moved in 4 months ago) wouldnt budge even AED 1 on the asking price. The apartment I now live in was AED 15,000 cheaper than the original asking price after negotiating.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

The best rates come in the very middle of summer, when it's killingly hot and the most people leave Dubai, which causes fall in rental rates.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

karimov said:


> The best rates come in the very middle of summer, when it's killingly hot and the most people leave Dubai, which causes fall in rental rates.


Thanks a good tip!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You can drive rentals considerably lower if you pay in one cheque. You can negotiate the security deposit as well.

Rentals are expected to fall this year and next year too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

karimov said:


> The best rates come in the very middle of summer, when it's killingly hot and the most people leave Dubai, which causes fall in rental rates.


Not necessarily. People leave Dubai in the summer on vacation to escape the heat. Many of them come back.

To the OP, there is always room for negotiation. However, landlords will not drop lower than what the standard market price is at that particular time. Like another posted mentioned, it does depend a lot on the landlord and how flexible he is with the rent.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Not necessarily. People leave Dubai in the summer on vacation to escape the heat. Many of them come back.
> 
> To the OP, there is always room for negotiation. However, landlords will not drop lower than what the standard market price is at that particular time. Like another posted mentioned, it does depend a lot on the landlord and how flexible he is with the rent.


When I worked for real estate I always saw substantial decline in rental sales from June to up to September sometimes.


----------



## aswope (Mar 24, 2011)

*Leasing Broker at Burj Khalifa*

Hi there, I am a leasing broker that works in Downtown Dubai, and the Burj Khalifa is one of the buildings I specialize in. For a studio at the Burj Khalifa, you are looking at approx. 105,000AED (unfurnished) - 120,000AED (furnished) per YEAR. For a 1 bedroom, you are looking at around 130,000AED (unfurnished) - 150,000 (furnished) per YEAR. It is very hard to find furnished apartments in downtown though. Let me know if you need any additional assistance.

Amanda


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I moved to Downtown recently & would advise you to look at the Burj View apartments. The problem with the Burj Kalifa is that you don't get a balcony & being in the best landmark in the area, you don't get a view of the Burj.

In Burj Views, you get all the benefits, such as walking distance to Dubai Mall, great view of the Burj, 3 pools, basketball & squash courts,good gym... A Studio here is about 55k & a one bed, about 65k unfurnished, but with all white goods...


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

aswope said:


> Hi there, I am a leasing broker that works in Downtown Dubai, and the Burj Khalifa is one of the buildings I specialize in. For a studio at the Burj Khalifa, you are looking at approx. 105,000AED (unfurnished) - 120,000AED (furnished) per YEAR. For a 1 bedroom, you are looking at around 130,000AED (unfurnished) - 150,000 (furnished) per YEAR. It is very hard to find furnished apartments in downtown though. Let me know if you need any additional assistance.
> 
> Amanda


Hi
I am interested in a 3/4 bed apartment in the Burj Khalifah (fully furnished) for rental. Ideally prefer in the Armani Residences. Is there one available and what is the approximate yearly rent


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Tropic said:


> Hi
> I am interested in a 3/4 bed apartment in the Burj Khalifah (fully furnished) for rental. Ideally prefer in the Armani Residences. Is there one available and what is the approximate yearly rent


Please contact the poster by PM as soliciting for business is not allowed here, therefore any public replies will be deleted.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

3/4 bed in Armani is around 1,000,000 AED a year. Is that ok?, I will put you in touch with someone.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

marc said:


> 3/4 bed in Armani is around 1,000,000 AED a year. Is that ok?, I will put you in touch with someone.


Yes please. The rate seems quiet high but I'm sure it's negotiable


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok I sent you a PM.


----------

